# got a new dog



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i got a golden retiever 2 weeks ago. a chine's family was stavin git to grind up his bones for sex drugs. it was savedbuy the law. the guy who was taking care of him was to old to handle a 2 year old dog, so feldy jr got him. so you know who gets stuck taking care of him !  hes about 2.5 years old. still roams off if you don't watch him,but hes is big love. the ony problem is he wants to sleep on my chest. ever sleep with 70 pounds of dog breathing in your face?


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I think that sounds really sweet. The dog's behavior, not that of it's previous owners. Dogs are a real handful. They're not as easy to take care of as cats.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Your new dog*



Doctorthingit said:


> I think that sounds really sweet. The dog's behavior, not that of it's previous owners. Dogs are a real handful. They're not as easy to take care of as cats.


Awww, sounds like a sweet dog .. and seeing where it came from, that is wonderful that the dog turned out so sweet. Dogs can be alot more work then cats .. I do have one dog, a Basset Hound named Loki .. but my real love is my cats, I have seven of them. And yes .. I am absolutly crazy and I do need my head examined. But I love them so ..​


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've woken up with 16 lbs. of cat in my face, but a dog?!? Yikes!

Looks like he's found a much better home.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I've had some real problems with dogs in the past, they're just not smart animals. One of them scared a neighbor and that neighbor called people who forced me by law to put it to sleep, a dog I had for years ran away and never came back, a house-trained dog suddenly loses control of his bladder and won't go the bathroom outside anymore, my current dog won't stay out of other people's yards and comes home sometimes barely being able to walk because it seems someone must have kicked him (he's also missing one of his teeth), one damn dog always got sprayed by a skunk, even got sprayed by the same one twice, so that dog always smelled like skunk.

I'm more of a cat person, I've only ever had one runaway. And they never get sprayed by skunks.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*My One Bad Cat Experience*

Ewwww .. that is the worst when they get sprayed by a skunk. Funny, never thought about it before but I dont think I have heard of a cat getting sprayed. Only bad experience I have had with one of my cats is when got out while I was on vacation and crawled up into a engine and well .. I dont think I need to explain further. It just wasnt pretty ..​


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

What kind of engine was it? Did the cat die?


----------

